

Six Habits of Highly Effective Mentees - zeratul
http://ben.casnocha.com/2008/04/six-habits-of-h.html

======
zeratul
Also there is an essay: [http://jseliger.com/2010/10/02/how-to-get-your-
professors%E2...](http://jseliger.com/2010/10/02/how-to-get-your-
professors%E2%80%99-attention-or-how-to-get-the-coaching-and-mentorship-you-
need/)

